# momma is eating the babies AAAAHHHHHH



## Bobby Numonik (Apr 4, 2010)

So I have only had 2 litters and its with the same female. Shes on litter 2 and she ate a pup last night and 2 the night before, she ate a good amount of her fisrt litter aswell. What can I do to stop her? She also isnt eating all her food.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You should stop breeding her. She's obviously not a very good mother, wether it be from stress, or something else. ):
It may also be something that you are doing wrong.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Do this, provide another nest area in the same box. Do not touch or disturb nesting material let alone the litter itself. You may find she moves the litter to the other nest and all may be well. Put her cage in dark place or cover with cloth. At the end of the day, she my just be a bad mum.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

When Lily had her first litter, she had 6 babies. She ate one of them, and sadly two tiny babies died. She brought the remaining 3 on well. I agree with the above comments it could be stress or just the fact that she's a bad mum.x x


----------

